# Router bit is producing a lot of smoke



## kensb (May 23, 2007)

Help I am trying to cut a help lap joint using a brand new ½” straight two cutter bit I set the cutting depth of first cut to ½” x ½” using the router at full speed, the problem is the router bit is producing a lot of smoke, should this happen when cutting at above settings?

Any help or guidance please.

Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

kensb said:


> Help I am trying to cut a help lap joint using a brand new ½” straight two cutter bit I set the cutting depth of first cut to ½” x ½” using the router at full speed, the problem is the router bit is producing a lot of smoke, should this happen when cutting at above settings?
> 
> Any help or guidance please.
> 
> Ken


------------

Hi Ken

What type of wood ?

Bj


----------



## kensb (May 23, 2007)

Pine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

kensb said:


> Pine


If it's green, you will see some, the pitch is cooking so to speak. 

But take less of a cut that may help....but take a good look at the bit to see if the Pine pitch is building up on the bit.....if so clean it....
Note*** you don't need to run at 24,000 rpm take it down to 12,000 rpm this can help keep the bit run cooler....speed = heat and kills almost all things .....
besure you are moving the stock over the bit the right way, into the bit...
Table top, it's turning couterclockwize so always left to right with the stock.

-- Fence --
=================
◄ ☺ ◄ ◄

Bj


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Ken, you did'nt say if the bit was carbide or not. If it is HSS bit it's DULL. 1/2" depth of cut in one pass is to much to take off even for a carbide bit. I would clean the bit to get rid of any pine pitch, and try the bit at a depth of 1/4" .
Hpope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Not all router bits are good quality/razor sharp and more carbide. 
1-white side = best but cost the most
2= Freud = one of the sharpest I've ever used
3= CMT = very good if you get them on sale
4= MLCS = very good for the price
and many others in the MLCS class and price.
Also if you go way too slow, you get smoke.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Start with our 1/4" rule. Remove no more than 1/4" in a single pass. For the cleanest cut your router should be run at full speed. Inspect the bit for a sharp edge with no nicks and no sticky build up of pitch. If it is a high speed steel bit and has turned blue - black it has been overheated and lost it's cutting value, replace it with a new bit. Moving your router(or wood past the bit if table mounted) too slow will cause burning and smoke. If table mounted move your wood from right to left so the bit pushes the wood against the fence; free hand routing is opposite of this.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*feed right to left OR left to right ???*



Mike said:


> Start with our 1/4" rule. Remove no more than 1/4" in a single pass. For the cleanest cut your router should be run at full speed. Inspect the bit for a sharp edge with no nicks and no sticky build up of pitch. If it is a high speed steel bit and has turned blue - black it has been overheated and lost it's cutting value, replace it with a new bit. Moving your router(or wood past the bit if table mounted) too slow will cause burning and smoke. If table mounted move your wood from right to left so the bit pushes the wood against the fence; free hand routing is opposite of this.


their are two opinion's IT is right to left OR did bodj3 just got it backwards?? he said left to right that would be feeding with rotation's NOT beeing pickie del


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Del, when table mounted the proper method is from right to left. This way the rotation of the bit pulls the wood towards the fence. Free hand routing is left to right so again the bit pulls the wood towards the fence. You have seen this on the Router Workshop.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike said:


> Del, when table mounted the proper method is from right to left. This way the rotation of the bit pulls the wood towards the fence. Free hand routing is left to right so again the bit pulls the wood towards the fence. You have seen this on the Router Workshop.


understand That is the way i have been doing it for yrs Only the right way is the way del


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob must have forgot to add water to his whiskey when he said left to right, considering all his projects,he obviously knows the correct way.As Mike pointed out, on the table it is RIGHT to LEFT, very dangerous the other way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Yep hahahahahahahahahaha LOL

That's why I added the foot note below, whiskey can get you upside down   or going the wrong way 


-- Fence --
=================
◄ ☺ ◄ ◄ push 

You'er on this side of the fence. 

Bj


----------



## kensb (May 23, 2007)

Thank you all for the comments, the bit I was using is brand new and carbide, and the router was being used in a table, I have been running the stock from right to left, if I try it left to right the bit snatches the stock. Since my first post I have tried other bits and the do not produce smoke so I think it is due to the bit, even at 1/8" it is still producing smoke, I will try running it at a slower speed and see what happens.

Thank you again for all the help
Ken


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Are you possibly feeding it too slow?

... might try feeding a little faster... listening to the motor drag & adjusting accordingly.

Just stabbing in the dark...


----------

